# Can cat pee odors go through walls?



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

I live in a complex where the units are separated by a wall; there's a fire wall on one side, but not on the other. I swear I can smell the neighbors cat box. On my side of the wall from their cat box there's a strong cat pee odor, it's worse when it is humid. Sometimes I can smell cat pee on the floor above this too. We don't have a cat or a dog or even a gerbil, so I know it's not from us. DH says it is impossible for cat pee odors to spread through sheet rock and insulation. But I cannot think of any other explanation. And is there anything I can do about the odor? I spray Nature's Miracle and keep a dehumidifier running when I can, but is there anything else?

Thanks!


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

Not sure, but is it possible that someone that previously lived in *your* unit had a cat? I'd be more likely inclined to think the odour is in the flooring myself (do you have carpet or hardwood?) Both of those types of floors are nigh impossible to fully get the smell of cat pee out of. I don't think typical 'cat box odour' would come thru 2 layers of drywall + insulation... it would have to be 'crazy cat lady' level of stench for that to happen I'd imagine!


----------



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree. Probably the smell is coming from something in your space, like the subfloor. You can use a blacklight to find urine stains and then treat them with LOTS of Nature's Miracle.


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CariOfOz* 
Not sure, but is it possible that someone that previously lived in *your* unit had a cat? I'd be more likely inclined to think the odour is in the flooring myself (do you have carpet or hardwood?) Both of those types of floors are nigh impossible to fully get the smell of cat pee out of. I don't think typical 'cat box odour' would come thru 2 layers of drywall + insulation... it would have to be 'crazy cat lady' level of stench for that to happen I'd imagine!

The people who lived here before us had been here for 20 years and didn't have a cat. When we first started smelling it we thought that maybe a cat had wandered in and sprayed, so we cleaned it thoroughly, sprayed Nature's Miracle, and that worked temporarily. Then our units were flooded and both of us had to replace everything, sheet rock, insulation, everything but the studs and foundation. And guess what, the smell came back!

The place where the odor is strongest is cement foundation in the corner that abuts their unit, directly on the other side from their cat box. The cat box is particularly odorous, not sure if it is crazy cat lady bad, but definitely strong.

After a couple of years (the smell is only there in high heat and humidity, so we get a reprieve many months of the year) we were out of ideas and painted the foundation to seal in the odor.

And the smell came back, just as strong as before. On days like today when it is super humid, it is particularly bad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *womenswisdom* 
I agree. Probably the smell is coming from something in your space, like the subfloor. You can use a blacklight to find urine stains and then treat them with LOTS of Nature's Miracle.

I've never heard of using a blacklight, that's a great idea. I'm not sure if we'd see anything since the walls have been scrubbed and had gallons of NM applied over the years, plus paint.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

If for some reason the cat is missing the litter box, then yes, it can seep under the walls.

Also, the smell can come through the vents if you have a shared heating/air/ventilation system.

I'm sure you are really frustrated, but they are probably not aware that you are having a problem.


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breathless Wonder* 
If for some reason the cat is missing the litter box, then yes, it can seep under the walls.

Also, the smell can come through the vents if you have a shared heating/air/ventilation system.

I'm sure you are really frustrated, but they are probably not aware that you are having a problem.

I love these neighbors. Seriously. They're the best neighbors I've ever had.







Even their cats are pretty cool.

So I'm not looking to do anything that would make anyone uncomfortable. I just want my house to smell better!


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

You'll have to forgive me, because as a cat owner, I always get nervous when these threads come up. They usually turn very negatively against the person with the stinky cats.







Some cats just seem to have really strong, nasty urine, no matter what you do.

For dealing with odors, I've had excellent luck with these candles. I find they don't just cover the smell, but actually do seem to neutralize it. We particularly like the Pumpkin Spice.
http://www.odoreliminatorcandle.com/...inator+Candles










You can also put out open containers of baking soda, particularly by the area where the smell seems to be originating, and in front of air/heating vents. Change at least every 2 weeks, more often if needed.

Changing the filters in your air/heating units will help as well, particularly if there are shared ducts.

Good luck!


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

"For dealing with odors, I've had excellent luck with these candles. I find they don't just cover the smell, but actually do seem to neutralize it. We particularly like the Pumpkin Spice.
http://www.odoreliminatorcandle.com/...inator+Candles"

Thank you Breathless Wonder! I'll give them a try.


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

wow, that does sound really ick! I was hoping it was previous owner cat smell because then at least you'd have a shot at killing the stink permanently









Since you know where the litter box is, I'm guessing you've already talked to the kitty owners? Is there a possibility they could relocate the box to another part of the house? I'm fairly sure they know their cat has toxic stinky wee, if it is strong enough to go thru walls, it would definitely be noticeable inside for them (unless it's been an issue so long their poor noses have atrophied







)

Good luck!


----------

